# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Festival  hoa Đà Lạt 2012 điểm đến thú vị vào dịp năm mới - Festival  hoa da lat 2012

## thietht

*>> Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2005, 2007, 2010*

*Lễ hội hoa Đà Lạt, một Lễ hội lớn được nhiều du khách chờ đón, năm nay diễn ra  từ ngày 30/12/2011 đến 03/01/2012, trùng thời điểm Tết Tây cũng thu hút một lượng lớn khách đến với vùng cao nguyên xinh đẹp.*

Lễ hội hoa năm nay hấp dẫn với các hoạt động: Lễ hội đường phố, diễu hành xe hoa, phiên chợ hoa, Lễ hội ẩm thực, Lễ hội rượu vang… Năm  nay có thêm Lễ hội đường phố “Hoa và ánh sáng” với môn nghệ thuật sắp đặt ánh sáng, triển lãm  những tác phẩm nhiếp ảnh nổi tiếng về Đà Lạt…Một thế giới tràn ngập sắc hoa, một không gian lễ hội đầy chất dân tộc dân gian nhưng không kém phần  hiện đại sẽ mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm đẹp về một thành phố hoa nổi tiếng của Việt Nam.



Xe hoa mang hình rồng thiêng diễu hành trên đường phố Đà Lạt tại Festival Hoa 2010
Tổng đạo diễn Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012 Nguyễn Vũ Hoàng – Giám đốc Trung tâm Văn hóa tỉnh cho biết: Cái mới, cái khác để các chương trình không bao giờ nhàm chán đó là cách thức tổ chức, tạo không gian nghệ thuật mới, sự tinh tế, khéo léo trong nghệ thuật sắp đặt, bài trí để có sức lôi cuốn, hấp dẫn. Cái mới đặc biệt của Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012 sẽ không còn nhiều chương trình “sân khấu hóa” hay “phải có giấy mời mới được xem”, không mang tính tương tác; mà phần lớn các chương trình sẽ hướng tới công chúng theo đúng nghĩa của “hội”. Lấy ví dụ, chương trình lễ hội đường phố “Hoa và ánh sáng” sẽ không còn là một “carnavan” được dàn dựng như một chương trình sân khấu hóa diễn ra di động, ngượng ngập và thiếu lửa như người xem vẫn thường thấy; mà sẽ là lễ hội đường phố đúng nghĩa của nó: sẽ diễn ra trong một không gian mở hoàn toàn để mọi người cùng xuống phố, cùng tham gia vào hội. 

Lễ hội đường phố “Hoa và ánh sáng” sẽ là hoạt động chính vào ban đêm của Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012, không chỉ diễn ra 1 đêm mà sẽ diễn ra trong 5 đêm từ 30/12/2011 – 3/1/2012 (18 người – 24 giờ) tại xung quanh khu Hòa Bình có chiều dài 300m trên tổng diện tích 3.500m2 để du khách không còn than phiền “Đà Lạt về đêm buồn quá”.
Người đi hội sẽ đi trong không gian nghệ thuật kết hợp bởi 3 yếu tố: Ánh sáng, nghệ thuật đường phố và trang trí hoa. Sẽ không còn là công chúng đi xem chen chúc xô đẩy nhau trên vỉa hè để xem dòng người “diễn” kéo dài trên đường phố, rồi kết thúc lúc nào không hay; mà thay vào đó, người xem luôn ở thế chủ động, được hòa mình vào hội tham gia vào các hoạt động nghệ thuật đường phố với những nghề chỉ Đà Lạt mới có.

Xem nghệ sĩ tranh bút lửa, nghệ sĩ tranh cưa lộng, họa sĩ vẽ ký họa chân dung, nghệ sĩ vẽ sơn xịt trổ tài; Triển lãm nhiếp ảnh, tem hoa, triển lãm hoa ướp khô, hoa ly ly, nghe biểu diễn nhạc rock trên xe sân khấu di động… Người xem được hòa mình vào các loại hình nghệ thuật tại các sân khấu nhỏ khiêu vũ thể thao, hoặc cũng có thể nhún nhảy theo các điệu hiphop, sân khấu biểu diễn các loại nhạc cụ Tây Nguyên, hóa trang thành người nổi tiếng, biểu diễn kungfu, xem nghệ sĩ biểu diễn sacxophon, acmonica, làm búp bê len, cắm hoa nghệ thuật diễn ra ở 5 sân khấu xung quanh rạp 3/4; trên đường phố là xe bán hoa, vũ điệu samba đường phố. Lễ hội đường phố sẽ thật sự là đêm hội của công chúng.

Trong chương trình Diễu hành xe hoa đường phố, công chúng sẽ thú vị bởi nghệ thuật kết hoa, ý tưởng sáng tạo của những nghệ nhân kết hoa. Nếu như năm Festiavl Hoa năm 2010, mọi người trầm trồ thán phục và tự hào vì những chiếc xe hoa mang hình ảnh Rồng thiêng, tháp Rùa, Khuê Văn Các (Văn Miếu) để thấy tấm lòng của những người con Đà Lạt hướng về thủ đô 1000 năm văn hiến; thì Festival Hoa 2012 xe hoa sẽ được các nghệ nhân tài hoa thể hiện sự sáng tạo quanh chủ đề “Đà Lạt thành phố Festival Hoa”. Với chương trình Phiên chợ hoa, gọi là “chợ”, nhưng không phải vì mục đích chính là mua bán, mà là một cách, một hình thức để đưa Hoa Đà Lạt đến với du khách, giới thiệu với công chúng về vẻ đẹp của hoa Đà Lạt và sự lao động (không chỉ bằng sức lực mà cả bằng sự sáng tạo) để tạo những loài hoa đẹp…

Không thể kể hết ra đây những ý tưởng, sự lao tâm khổ tứ và cách thức tổ chức thực sự mới lạ để Festival Hoa 2012 thực sự có sức hấp dẫn. Nhưng có thể nói: mục đích cuối cùng của người đi hội hoa là để ngắm hoa. Mà vẻ đẹp của hoa thì không bao giờ là nhàm chán! Tất cả các chương trình đều đang được BTC Festival Hoa 2012 chỉ đạo từng đơn vị được phân công chuẩn bị một cách chu đáo, công phu.



(Theo LĐ online)_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------


## thietht

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH HOẠT ĐỘNG FESTIVAL HOA ĐÀ LẠT - 2012* 

*I. CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHÍNH 

1. Những không gian hoa* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 - 03/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Không gian hoa hồ Xuân Hương; 
+ Không gian hoa Cầu Ông Đạo; 
+ Không gian hoa khu Hòa Bình - đường Lê Đại Hành; 
+ Đồi hoa dại Vườn hoa Đà Lạt; 
+ Đồi hoa dại Công viên bà Huyện Thanh Quan. 

*2. Trưng bày, triển lãm hoa quốc tế - Đà Lạt 2012* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 - 03/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Vườn hoa thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Nội đung: 
+ Triển lãm Hoa Đà Lạt chất lượng quốc tế; 
+ Triển lãm Sinh vật cảnh toàn quốc; 
+ Tiểu cảnh hoa; 
+ Hội thi Hoa Đà Lạt 2012. 

*3. Triển lãm và diễu hành xe hoa đường phố* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Công viên mở Xuân Hương. 
- Chủ chương trình: Sở văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Triển lãm xe hoa (từ 30/12/2011 - 03/01/2012); 
+ Diễu hành khai mạc Festival hoa 2012 (tối 31 /12/2011); 
+ Diễu hành quanh hồ Xuân Hương (sáng 01/01/2012). 

*4. Lễ khai mạc Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012* 

- Thời gian : 31/12/2011 . 
- Địa điểm: Quảng trường Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: Sở văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Nghi thức khai mạc; 
+ Diễu hành xe hoa; 
+ Cảnh diễn nghệ thuật; 
+ Biểu diễn ánh sáng laser; 
+ Pháo hoa. 

*5. Phiên chợ hoa – Lễ hội ẩm thực hoa Đà Lạt* 

- Thời gian: 31/12/2011 - 02/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Đường Nguyễn Thái Học và đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Trưng bày, giới thiệu hoa Đà Lạt; 
+ Ký kết hợp đồng mua bán hoa; 
+ Hội thi cắm hoa; 
+ Hội thi chế biến các món ăn độc đáo từ hoa, rau, củ, quả Đà Lạt; 
+ Biểu diễn nghệ thuật. 

*6 . Lễ hội đường phố “Hoa và ánh sang”* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 - 03/01 /2012 (từ 18g00 – 24g00). 
- Địa điểm: Khu Hòa Bình. 
- Chủ chương trình: Trung tâm Văn hóa tỉnh - Cty Cat Event. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Nghệ thuật sắp đặt ánh sáng LED và dù hoa; 
+ Sân khấu hoa và nghệ thuật đương phố; 
+ Showroom Rừng Hoa; 
+ Biểu diễn nghệ thuật cắm hoa; 
+ Giới thiệu, biểu diễn nghề thủ công truyền thống của người Đà Lạt; 
+ Triển lãm những tác phẩm nhiếp ảnh nổi tiếng về Đà Lạt; 
+ Đêm hội của các nghệ sĩ đường phố; 
+ Vũ điệu samba hoa, dance sport, hiphop; 
+ Quầy rượu vang, cafê sách; 
+ Chợ quần áo secondhand; 
+ Bán hàng lưu niệm, hàng đặc sản. . . 

*7. Không gian hoa đẹp “Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012”* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Sân golf Đà Lạt (phía hồ Xuân Hương). 
- Chủ chương trình: Hiệp Hội Hoa Đà Lạt. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Đồi hoa hoài niệm Đà Lạt; 
+ Triển lãm hoa Tulip; 
+ Tiểu cảnh hoa và những kiến trúc tiêu biểu 5 châu lục; 
+ Hội thi hoa đẹp Đà Lạt 2012; 
+ Triển lãm hoa Đà Lạt chất lượng quốc tế. 

*8. Hội thảo khoa học về hoa* 

- Thời gian : 15g00, ngày 02/01/2012; 
- Địa điểm: Khách sạn Sài Gòn - Đà Lạt; 
- Chủ chương trình: Sở Khoa học và Công nghệ; 
- Nội đung: Thương hiệu hoa Đà Lạt với thị trường trong nước và quốc tế. 

*9. Đêm hội rượu vang* 

- Thời gian: 19g00, ngày 03/01/2012 . 
- Địa điểm: Khu Hòa Bình Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: Sở Công Thương. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Kết hợp bế mạc Festival Hoa; 
+ Giới thiệu rượu vang Đà Lạt và rượu vang thế giới; 
+ Hội thi bartender; 
+ Đám rước Thần rượu nho; 
+ Các điệu nhảy dân gian của các nước có lễ hội rượu vang nổi tiếng. 

*II . CHƯƠNG TRÌNH HƯỞNG ỨNG* 

*1. Đường hoa Romance Palace* 

- Thời gian 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012 . 
- Địa điểm: Khách sạn Palace. 
- Chủ chương trình: Khách sạn Palace. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Đường hoa; 
+ Giỏ hoa treo lớn nhất Việt Nam; 
+ Không gian cà phê - nhạc cổ điển; 
+ Ánh sáng kiến trúc. 

*2. Du lịch Hoa* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012; 
- Địa điểm: Các thắng cảnh du lịch thành phố Đà Lạt; 
- Chủ chương trình: Sở Văn hoá Thể thao và Du lịch - Hiệp Hội Du lịch Đà Lạt. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Khách sạn Ngọc Lan; 
+ Ngôi nhà Hoa Hồng – Khu du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ; 
+ Thung lũng hoa vàng – Khu du lịch Thung Lũng Vàng; 
+ Cánh đồng hoa - Khu du lịch Trúc Lâm Viên; 
+ Đồi hoa dại – Khách sạn Kỳ Hòa; 
+ Cafê hoa - Khu triển lãm Rừng Hoa; 
+ Làng hoa Hồng Vạn Thành Đà Lạt; 
+ Khu biệt thự hoa Cadasa; 
+ Tiểu cảnh hoa Datanla, thác Prenn, hồ Tuyền Lâm . .. 

*3. Ngày chủ nhật hoa* 

- Thời gian: 01/01/2012 (lúc 8g00). 
- Địa điểm: Bến Du thuyền. 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND thành phố Đà Lạt. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Hội thi xe đạp hoa; 
+ Hội thi hóa trang hoa; 
+ Trồng Mai Anh Đào, Mimosa, Phượng tím quanh hồ Xuân Hương. 

*4. Hội chợ triển lãm làng nghề Việt Nam* 

- Thời gian: 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012; 
- Địa điểm: Quảng trường Đà Lạt; 
- Chủ chương trình: Bộ Nông nghiệp và Phát triển Nông thôn 
Sở Nông nghiệp và Phát triển Nông thôn. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Không gian làng nghề gắn với không gian hoa; 
+ Hội thi sản phẩm làng nghề toàn quốc; 
+ Triển lãm tôn vinh sản phẩm làng nghề truyền thống; 
+ Nghệ thuật sắp đặt sản phẩm truyền thống và hoa Đà Lạt; 
+ Biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống. 

*5. Ngày hội Langbiang* 

- Thời gian : 01/01/2012 (lúc 8g00); 
- Địa điểm: Núi Langbiang - Lạc Dương; 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND huyện Lạc Dương - Tỉnh đoàn Lâm Đồng. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Thi leo núi Chinh phục Langbiang; 
+ Biểu diễn dù lượn; 
+ Lễ hội cồng chiêng, Ẩm thực Nam Tây nguyên. 

*6. Ngày hội vẽ dù hoa* 

- Thời gian: 01/ 01/2012 ( lúc 8g00); 
- Địa điểm: Quảng trường thành phố Đà Lạt; 
- Chủ chương trình: UBND thành phố Đà Lạt; 
- Nội dung: 
+ Thi vẽ hoa trên dù dành cho thiếu nhi; 
+ Từng nhóm thiếu nhi vẽ ngẫu hứng trên dù lớn. 

*7. Đêm hội các vũ điệu đường phố* 

- Thời gian: 01- 02/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Quảng trường Đà Lạt, Khu phố đi bộ Hòa Bình. 
- Chủ chương trình: Trung tâm Văn hóa tỉnh. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Sân chơi Hiphop, Dance sport; 
+ Vẽ tranh graffti hoa; 
+ Biểu diễn khiêu vũ nghệ thuật, Hiphop, Dance sport; 
+ Hiphop đường phố. 

*8. Chương trình nghệ thuật mừng năm mới 2012 “Đà Lạt tình xuân”* 

- Thời gian: 01/01/2012. 
- Địa điểm: Quảng trường Đà Lạt. 
- Chủ chương trình: Trung tâm Văn hóa tỉnh. 
- Nội dung: 
+ Giới thiệu những ca khúc nổi tiếng viết về Đà Lạt; 
+ Giới thiệu những ngôi sao ca nhạc người Đà Lạt. 

*9. Giải golf mở rộng* 

- Thời gian: 31/12/2011 (sáng thứ bảy). 
- Địa điểm: sân golf Đà Lạt. . 
- Chủ chương trình: Trung tâm Xúc tiến Đầu tư Thương mại và Du lịch tỉnh; 
- Nội dung: 
+ Giao lưu gặp gỡ những người chơi golf, 
+ Thi golf dành cho du khách. 

_Nguồn:Ban tổ chức Festival hoa Đà Lạt - 2012_
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lạt click vào du lịch Đà Lạt_

----------


## functravel

cám ơn bạn....hehe.. tham gia cái showroom rừng lan đươc đấy

----------


## thietht

*Đây là lần đầu tiên sau 20 năm, đơn vị quản lý sân golf Đà Lạt, một sân golf toạ lạc ngay khu vực trung tâm thành phố, mở cửa cho du khách vào tham quan, chụp hình lưu niệm.*

Triển lãm “Không gian hoa đẹp” là một chương trình mới, diễn ra tại đồi Cù sẽ là một dịp để cho người dân Đà Lạt và du khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Hoa trong không gian rộng, thoáng đãng trên thảm cỏ xanh mượt trong suốt 1 tháng từ 30/12/2011 đến 29/01/2012.

Với chủ đề “Sắc màu thế giới”, không gian triển lãm sẽ gồm nhiều nội dung: Trưng bày hoa Tulip, tiểu cảnh hoa về kiến trúc tiêu biểu của 5 châu lục, hội thi hoa đẹp Đà Lạt 2012, triển lãm hoa Đà Lạt chất lượng quốc tế, đồi hoa Đà Lạt.

Để tạo ra một không gian triển lãm của hoa hoà hợp trong nghệ thuật sắp đặt không trùng lắp, Hiệp hội hoa đã hình thành những ý tưởng thiết kế độc đáo gửi BTC Festival. Trên diện tích 12.000m2 (1,2ha) sân gofl bên hồ Xuân Hương, triển lãm được bố cục theo 3 khu.

Khu A mang chủ đề “Đà Lạt quê hương tôi” gồm: 4 thảm hoa dại, hoa hè phố rực rỡ 4 màu tượng trưng cho 4 mùa; thảm hoa “Hoài niệm Đà Lạt gồm những loài hoa đặc trưng tiêu biểu và hiện hữu từ lúc Đà Lạt bắt đầu hình thành và phát triển như bướm vàng, pansee, forget me not…;12 tiểu cảnh tượng trưng cho 12 tháng trong năm được sắp đặt giữa hoa và cây trái của miền đất lành như hoa đào, mai anh đào (trên 20 tuổi), chuối la ba chín vàng, dâu tây, cà rốt, bông cải.

Khu B mang chủ đề “Sắc màu thế giới”gồm: 24 tiểu cảnh hoa nghệ thuật, tiểu cảnh bonsai, monsai biểu trưng hình ảnh một số nước tiêu biểu các châu lục như sư tử biển (Singapore), núi phú sĩ, nghệ thuật mon sai, bon sai (Nhật Bản, Hà Quốc), chùa Một Cột (Việt Nam), cối xay gió (Hà Lan) tháp Eiffel (Pháp), Kim Tự Tháp, Nữ thần Tự do…

Hội thi hoa đẹp, hoa Đà Lạt với 6 loài hoa đặc trưng được trồng và kinh doanh nhiều nhất tại Đà Lạt đạt chất lượng quốc tế với 6 khu vực thi và trưng bày riêng các loài hoa: hoa lan, hoa hồng, hoa ly, hoa cúc, cát tường, cẩm chướng. Bên cạnh đó là nghệ thuật sắp đặt, trình diễn hoa Tulip và các loài hoa có nguồn gốc từ châu Âu.

Khu C là khu tặng hoa, mua sắm hàng lưu niệm mang màu sắc hình ảnh cổ động cho thành phố Festival Hoa Việt Nam được thiết kế trong không gian một hàng rào hoa dài 600m được trồng bằng các loài cây hoa, loài hoa leo nở quanh năm như hoàng anh, ngọc lan tây, rạng đông… nhằm tạo thêm vẻ đẹp và hương thơm không những phục vụ cho Festival Hoa, mà còn để lại lâu dài làm tô thêm vẻ đẹp cho cảnh quan sân gofl và hồ Xuân Hương.

Dự kiến với tổng kinh phí cho triển lãm là 7,2 tỷ đồng sẽ được xã hội hoá 100%, trong đó Hiệp hội hoa Đà Lạt, công ty TNHH khu nghỉ mát Đà Lạt, Công ty Dahara và một số doanh nghiệp sản xuất kinh doanh hoa sẽ tài trợ bằng công trình hoa và kinh phí. Ông Trần Huy Đường - Chủ tịch Hiệp hội hoa Đà Lạt cho biết: Triển lãm sẽ tạo thêm một không gian hoa đẹp, ấn tượng để công chúng đến với Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012 có thêm nhiều không gian ngắm hoa, hoa ven phố, hoa trên đường, hoa trong vườn và cả ngắm hoa trên đồi.

Hiệp hội hoa Đà Lạt hy vọng triển lãm “Không gian hoa đẹp” sẽ xác lập kỷ lục “Triển lãm hoa Tulips đầu tiên và lớn nhất Việt Nam” và làm tiền đề đột phá cho các cuộc hội chợ, quảng bá, xúc tiến các loài hoa là thế mạnh của Đà Lạt.

Để có được các công trình không gian hoa đẹp và ấn tượng, hoa nở rộ đúng thời điểm và phong phú về chủng loại, ngay từ bây giờ, Hiệp hội Hoa Đà Lạt đã bắt tay vào việc chuẩn bị như chủ động chủng loại và nguồn hoa, triển khai sớm các hạng mục: trồng hàng rào hoa, thiết kế và làm các mô hình sắp đặt… Đó được coi là những bước khởi động đầu tiên của Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012.

*Một số hình ảnh về đồi Cù:*









_Nguồn:Ban tổ chức Festival hoa Đà Lạt - 2012_
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lạt click vào du lịch Đà Lạt_

----------


## Woona

Tổ chức đúng dịp nghỉ lễ thì chắc rất hút khách
festival hoa chắc là đẹp lắm

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Chương trình hấp dẫn quá
Đúng là nơi tuyệt vời để du xuân đầu năm

----------


## namnguyen

Sân Golf quá đẹp..

----------


## quanghuy00

festival hoa đà lạt bao nhiêu năm tổ chức 1 lần vậy

----------

